# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Βραχυκύκλωμα στα φώτα πορείας

## grigoriso

καλησπερα εχω ενα lacetti το οποιο καθε 2 με 3 χρονια για καποιο λογο  μου λιωνει τον διακοπτη των φωτων της μεσαιας σκαλας αλλα και το δεξι  ντουι αλλα ποτε την ασφαλεια ... το αμαξι ειχε παντα αδυναμα φωτα που  δεν φωτιζαν ουτε τον δρομο οσες λαμπες κι αν αλλαξα .... οταν εβαλα  ξενον θυμαμαι δεν ειχε δυναμη να τα αναψει και τα δυο.. ξερει κανεις που  μπορω να βρω το προβλημα η που να ψαξω .. ευχαριστω

----------

ThanosGr (15-09-19)

----------


## Panoss

(ευτυχώς πήγαινα σε κινέζικο σχολείο(60 χρόνια είναι για να τελειώσεις λύκειο))




> Βραχυκύκλωμα στα φώτα πορείας
> 
> Καλησπέρα έχω ένα lacetti το  οποίο κάθε 2 με 3 χρόνια για κάποιο λόγο μου λιώνει τον διακόπτη των  φώτων της μεσαίας σκάλας αλλά και το δεξί ντουί αλλά ποτέ την ασφάλεια  ... το αμάξι είχε πάντα αδύναμα φώτα που δεν φώτιζαν ούτε τον δρόμο όσες  λάμπες κι αν άλλαξα .... όταν έβαλα ξένον θυμάμαι δεν είχε δύναμη να τα  ανάψει και τα δυο.. ξέρει κάνεις που μπορώ να βρω το πρόβλημα η που να  ψάξω .. ευχαριστω

----------


## Panoss

Αν αυτό, περίπου, είναι το κύκλωμα:

CarLampFuse.png
Υπάρχει η περίπτωση να:
1. φτάνουν παραπάνω από 12V στη λάμπα-> υπερθερμαίνεται->υπερθερμαίνει και το ντουί
2. να έχεις προβληματικό ντουί που υπερθερμαίνεται (λόγω της προβληματικότητάς του) και, επειδή περνάει ρεύμα από μέσα του (ξαναλέω, λόγω της προβληματικότητάς του) είναι σαν να έχεις μια παράλληλη (με τη λάμπα) αντίσταση. Έτσι η λάμπα φωτίζει ανεπαρκώς και θερμαίνεται από το ντουί.
3. γειώσεις: πολύ συχνά προκαλούν διάφορα περίεργα 

(δεν αλλάζεις το ντουί; μου φαίνεται ως το πιο πιθανό πρόβλημα. Έλεγξε και καμιά γείωση)

(τώρα που το ξαναδιάβασα μάλλον έχεις αλλάξει ντουί επειδή στο λιώνει...οπότε άκυρο)

----------


## vasilllis

Αρχικά πρέπει να μας κάνεις ένα σχέδιο με το πώς είναι η καλοδιωση.(μετρημα με πολύμετρο.
Μετά να μετρήσεις με αμπερόμετρο τι τραβάει σε κάθε κόμβο.
Κατόπιν με βολτόμετρο.
Πιθανών η έλλειψη ρελέ(εργοστασιακή πατάτα) να δημιουργεί αυτά τα προβλήματα

----------


## grigoriso

το αμαξι εχει ενα κεντρικο ρελε που δινει ρευμα για ολες τις σκαλες το οποιο το στελνει στον διακοπτη στο τιμονι και απο εκει το παει σε αναλογα τι θα επιλεξω εγω να αναψω με κατι μεταλικες επαφες οι οποιες θερμενοντε και λιωνουν... πως μπορω να δωσω ρευμα απο το ρελε κατευθιαν στα φωτα ? γιατι τωρα δεν εχω φωτα .. μονο μεγαλη σκαλα

----------


## p270

Δεν το πας σε κάποιον ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκινήτων μην πάρεις καμία φωτιά

----------


## ILIAS GR

..._ή τουλάχιστον κάνε μια ασφάλεια φωτιάς να πάρεις καινούριο!   
_

----------

vasilllis (19-09-19)

----------


## junior

Τα καλώδια στα ντουί μήπως είναι συνδεμένα λάθος ? Επίσης μήπως υπάρχει κάτι επιπλέον συνδεμένο πάνω στον διακόπτη των φώτων ? Θα βοηθούσε να μετρούσες τουλάχιστον την τάση που πηγαίνει στις λάμπες

----------


## haris_216

Με δεδομένο ότι σου καταστρέφεται τακτικά ο διακόπτης και έχει και πεσμένη στάθμη στα φώτα θα σκεφτόμουν το σενάριο του να περνάει όλο το ρεύμα για τα μεσαία φώτα από το διακόπτη (χωρίς ρελέ δηλαδή). Αυτό θα εξηγούσε και την καταστροφή του διακόπτη λόγω υπερθέρμανσης αλλά και τα "πεσμένα" φώτα λόγω πτώσης τάσης. Κάτι παραπάνω από σίγουρο θεωρώ ότι ο διακόπτης μετά από κάποια ώρα αναμμένων φώτων θα είναι πολύ ζεστός.
Αν είναι αυτή η περίπτωσή σου τότε αλλάζεις διακόπτη (να μην είναι ήδη "αρπαγμένος") και περνάς (χοντρούτσικη) γραμμή από τη μπαταρία προς τα φώτα με ρελέ που θα ελέγχεται από την υπάρχουσα γραμμή. Με αυτό το "στήσιμο" τα φώτα έχουν κανονικά ρεύμα χωρίς πτώση και άρα φωτίζουν όσο πρέπει ανάλογα με τις λάμπες που έχεις και βέβαια από το διακόπτη περνάει ένα μικρό ρεύμα ενεργοποίησης του ρελέ που δεν ταλαιπωρεί το διακόπτη.

ΥΓ Εννοείται πως η νέα γραμμή προστατεύεται από πρόσθετη ασφάλεια.

----------


## Panoss

Για να αποφύγει το ρελέ, θα μπορούσε να βάλει ένα διακόπτη που να αντέχει πολλά αμπέρ;

----------


## haris_216

Κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, προφανώς και θα μπορούσε. Εκεί όμως πάμε σε λίγο diy καταστάσεις (όχι πως η τοποθέτηση ρελέ δεν είναι τέτοια  :Smile: ) αφού οι διακόπτες του κάθε οχήματος είναι συγκεκριμένοι και όχι universal. 
Επίσης αν όντως η διαδρομή που κάνει η τροφοδοσία των φώτων είναι ήδη μεγάλη και ταυτόχρονα το καλώδιο δεν είναι επαρκούς διατομής, ο πιο ανθεκτικός διακόπτης δεν θα έλυνε ίσως το θέμα της φωτεινότητας.
Θεωρώ ότι με το ρελέ και μικρή διαδρομή μεγαλύτερης διατομής καλωδίου, θα έλυνε όλα τα προβλήματα που μας παρέθεσε.

----------


## selectronic

Δεν είναι πιο πιθανό κάποιος μάστορας να έκανε κάτι στραβά κάποια στιγμή και να προκάλεσε το πρόβλημα? Κάποια κακή ένωση, ίσως στραβωμένα λαμάκια που δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή στο φανάρι, χαλαρό spade connector σε κάποια ασφαλειοθήκη κτλ?

Το βρίσκω πιο πιθανό από το να έχει κάνει πατάτα ο κατασκευαστής (που σημαίνει ότι είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα σε αυτό το μοντέλο), αν και όλα είναι πιθανά σε αυτή τη ζωή...

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά ... απλό το θέμα (για κάποιο ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκινήτων). Θέλεις "ενισχυτή" φώτων.

Στην ουσία είναι ένα relay που τοποθετείται κοντά στα φώτα, και το ρευμα δεν κάνει "κύκλους"
σε περιττά καλώδια, μιας και αυτό θα είχε την τελική πτώση τάσης στην λάμπα του αυτοκινήτου.
Δηλαδή αυτήν την στιγμή στην λάμπα μπορεί να έχεις ισως και 2V κάτω απο το προβλεπόμενο.
Επίσης ο εσωτερικός φακός/καθρέπτης του φαναριού, σε συνδυασμό με το μπροστινό πλαστικό
συνήθως κάλυμμα, γίνεται με τον καιρό μουντό/θολό με αποτέλεσμα να μην αφήνει πλέον να 
βγαίνει το φώς με ένταση. Αν και αυό είναι το τελευταίο. Φτιάξε πρώτα το relay ...

Ο Relay ελέγχεται απο έναν απλό πλέον διακόπτη, που δεν πρόκειται να ξανα-λίωσει ποτέ πλέον.



Η εικόνα είναι ενδεικτική

----------


## haris_216

> Δεν είναι πιο πιθανό κάποιος μάστορας να έκανε κάτι στραβά κάποια στιγμή και να προκάλεσε το πρόβλημα? Κάποια κακή ένωση, ίσως στραβωμένα λαμάκια που δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή στο φανάρι, χαλαρό spade connector σε κάποια ασφαλειοθήκη κτλ?
> 
> Το βρίσκω πιο πιθανό από το να έχει κάνει πατάτα ο κατασκευαστής (που σημαίνει ότι είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα σε αυτό το μοντέλο), αν και όλα είναι πιθανά σε αυτή τη ζωή...



Κάνουν και οι κατασκευαστές "πατάτες". Σε περίπτωση που γνωρίζω, με Ibiza πρώτης γενιάς, για κάποιο λόγο που ξέρει μόνο ο κατασκευαστής, στο 900άρι το ρεύμα περνούσε μέσα από το διακόπτη με συνέπεια τη θέρμανση και φθορά κάθε χ χρόνια (όπως αναφέρει ο ts) ενώ στο 1200άρι και στο 1500άρι το έστελνε μέσω ρελέ. Και φυσικά καμία σημασία δεν έχουν τα φώτα με τον κυβισμό και άρα θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κανονικά η ίδια προσέγγιση σε όλα τα μοντέλα. Μάλιστα και στα σχετικά ηλεκτρολογικά διαγράμματα των μοντέλων (Haynes) υπάρχει το ίδιο κύκλωμα με ή χωρίς ρελέ.

----------

aktis (29-09-19)

----------


## grigoriso

θελω να βαλω ρελε μπας και δω το φως ...επειδη πιανουν τα χερια μου πηγα πηρα καινουρια ντουι για Η4 τωρα ποσα ρελε πρεπει να αγορασω για να κανω τα φωτα να δουλευουν οπως πριν? νομιζω τρια γιατι η μονιμη μεγαλη σκαλα κλεινει τη μεσαια ενω στο σινιαλο μενουν και οι δυο σκαλες αναμενες... ξερει κανει τι γινετε?

----------


## haris_216

Η συνδεσμολογία που θες κανονικά είναι αυτή


Και σαν γενικότερη γνώση εδώ είναι και οι διάφορες είσοδοι/έξοδοι των ρελέ που χρησιμοποιούνται στα αυτοκίνητα



Δηλαδή θα χρειαστείς ένα ρελέ και όχι τρία.

----------

Panoss (27-09-19)

----------


## grigoriso

παιδια ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια βρηκα και κατι ρελε απο ξενον και προχοραω στη τοποθετηση

----------

